# Opals in Coober Pedy, Australia



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2021)

Seen above are two *opalised* *fossil* shells found in Coober Pedy, Australia. The name Coober Pedy comes from the Aboriginal words kupa pity and means "white man in a hole" because the opals are collected in mines. These opals were first discovered in 1915 by an accident when a teenage boy found a few rocks while his father and he were looking for gold. The *opalescent* play-of-color in these gems can be seen In *this video*.


----------



## Mike (Feb 27, 2021)

They are nice stones mellowyellow.

I watch the programmes about opal mining, a risky
job sometimes.

Mike.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2021)

You have to be half mad to be an opal miner. Hubby and I have visited three opal mining towns - Coober Pedy, White Cliffs and Lightning Ridge - and I wouldn't want to live in any of them.

I like opals though.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 27, 2021)

Bought some opals and visited the underground church when I passed through Coober Pedy on my Australian roadtrip. Wouldn't have it as my first choice of town to settle in either.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 27, 2021)

I wish opals (Oct) were my birthstone instead of Garnet (Dec).


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2021)

Opal is my birthstone, but I didn't like them until later in life. I wish I'd bought a higher grade of opal ring while I was living in Australia. The one better stone fell out and I can't find a jeweller to get it re-set. I do have a better grade, small opal necklace with a lot of blue in it, which I was given when I left.


----------

